# Taurine tolerance?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anything else that help feelings of well being besides taurine? I would always have at least two or three energy drinks a day to help my depression now I dont find any relief.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I would give TMG (Tri-methyl-glycine) a try. Tolerance builds up too, but that is something that happens with everything ?? besides food.

Edit: Forgot to add it's dirt cheap. You can buy it at iherb for 7 dollars:

http://www.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas-TMG-500-500-mg-120-Easy-Solv-Tablets/141?at=0


----------

